# BOCA vs UPC



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I am licensed in both. BOCA is frustrating but once you get it it's easy to estimate. UPC is more straight forward but costs are much more in my opinion.

Thoughs?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I am licensed in both. BOCA is frustrating but once you get it it's easy to estimate. UPC is more straight forward but costs are much more in my opinion.
> 
> Thoughs?


Who still uses BOCA after all of these years?

Mark


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

WSSC uses a form of BOCA


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

We covered BOCA to apply it's venting theory in mechanical school, but not required to be tested for state license.


----------

